
PerimeterX Launches and Introduces PerimeterX Bot Defender Service - rdl
http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/perimeterx-launches-and-introduces-perimeterx-bot-defender-service-2113997.htm
======
joe-bot
How is this different from other bot detection services like Distil Networks
or F5?

Beyond the no reverse proxy thing sounds the same..

